# Arabian Belly Dance



## Michael. (Dec 9, 2013)

.

This one might appeal to the male members (apologies if I posted it before)

Arabian Belly Dance

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=ewY3r_d_B8I

.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 9, 2013)

Tch Michael, she's way too skinny for 'proper' belly dancing.  That's a stripper's aerobic workout and more a boob than belly dance.  Of course I'm not judging it with male eyes,  could make a difference dya think? 



This is how it's done. 

   (even includes a phone number.... down boys.)


----------



## That Guy (Dec 9, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> This is how it's done. . .  down boys.



Awhooooo!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 9, 2013)

Check out Julia..the 2009 Belly Dance Queen..she has some moves! I could totally picture her dancing for some sheik in a tent..I always wished I could do this, but my spine just isn't made that way.  It was very popular in the early70's.  ...I noticed they don't wear the jangly coins around the hips anymore...I liked the sound they made.


----------



## Anne (Dec 9, 2013)

Friends and I took a class in that in the 70's at a college.  Some of the guys managed to find their way to that room for a break.  

Only one of us ever got around to making our costume and finishing the class.  Great exercise, if nothing else.


----------



## Michael. (Dec 10, 2013)

I enjoyed watching Faiza & Jalila doing their routines.

 They reminded me of my deployment in Beirut (they have lots of night clubs) when I was attached to the UN Peacekeeping Forces.
.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 10, 2013)

I could do that once. 

 Yes really. 

  It was the only natural physical talent I had and was a hell of a party trick. 


I could Hula too but didn't have the stamina for more than a few seconds at that pace! 

 It came naturally, I could always do it from when I was very young, had 'loose joints'.  (No Phil, didn't visit loose joints, just had them.) Slack ligaments must be a requisite for belly dancing apparently, that's why super fit skinny girls don't quite get that smooth 'roll' to it.  I'm told I was pretty good at it, gotta be good at something eh?  
The downside  was that when the fibromyalgia hit it picked that lower back area to first lodge in.  All the power comes from the thigh muscles but it's the joints and spine that suffer for it.  I didn't do anywhere near enough of it to be the sole cause of my problems but I wonder if any other old belly dancers have spinal problems later in life?

P.S.  Should have watched Jalila first, there goes the theory that skinny girls can't do it.  Damn!


----------

